# Favorite NCIS lady



## Drac (Nov 24, 2011)

So many choices..


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 24, 2011)

:chuckles:  There are indeed many delights in NCIS but Abby has always had a 'hot-line' to my affections .


----------



## seasoned (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, Abby............


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 24, 2011)

Where's the pics for us non-NCIS people?  lol


----------



## Blindside (Nov 24, 2011)

I understand the attractions Abby, but Ziva all the way.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 24, 2011)

Kensi blows them all away.  









Zeva if I can't count kensi


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 24, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Where's the pics for us non-NCIS people?  lol



Abby






Jenny





Catlin


----------



## Blindside (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't watch that "other" NCIS, but wow, Kensi is smokin'.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 24, 2011)

Aye, that she is ... but not on the poll ... and a bit 'high maintenance" I reckon too.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> 'high maintenance" I reckon too.



 Well I don't want to date her.  Lol


----------



## billc (Nov 24, 2011)

You probably just want to worship her from afar.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 24, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, that she is ... but not on the poll ... and a bit 'high maintenance" I reckon too.



I don't have to deal with that in my fantasies.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 24, 2011)

:chuckles:


----------



## granfire (Nov 24, 2011)

oh you guys!

:lol:


----------



## billc (Nov 25, 2011)

Not to be mean but I just don't get the Abby fascination with people out there.  She seems like a nice person on the show but she isn't very attractive, compared to the other female cast members.  I thought the same thing on the show 24 with the drooling that seemed to go on with Jack Bauers secretary, the really cold and irritating character whose name I can't remember.  True, everyone has their attractions, Abby just isn't mine.  Thanks.


----------



## granfire (Nov 25, 2011)

Nobody likes Jenny?

She isn't half bad looking...
But I guess being the boss lady is a turnoff...


----------



## billc (Nov 25, 2011)

I liked her when she had longer hair, the short hair style isn't very flattering on her.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 25, 2011)

I adore Jenny, *Gran*.  Red head, mature, strong ... what's not to love?  But Abby main-lines into my 'hug and protect' reflex, a hard thing to overcome ... and I could only pick one (I think) from the poll :lol:.


----------



## granfire (Nov 25, 2011)

I think you were misled, I voted for Ziva and Abby... because I did not recall the bosslady having a name...or being considered an NCSI woman...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 25, 2011)

In which case I choose them all :lol:.  For I have ever been firmly convinced that there is something beautiful about almost every woman - I suppose evolution on Earth just did an extra-special job of programming me when it came to appreciating it's hard work .


----------



## Big Don (Nov 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> Nobody likes Jenny?
> 
> She isn't half bad looking...
> But I guess being the boss lady is a turnoff...


Loved her on Picket Fences, then she married Jim Carrey. Damaged goods, mentally damaged goods...


----------

